# Ruger SP-101(sweet shooter).



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday, it was the second time at the range, with my SP-101. I took a box of .38spl target loads, and remembered the five .357 cartridges that my wife's aunt had me unload from the gun, when I'd gone to check it out. So, I put them in my back pocket jut before heading out to the range.

Now, before I go on, it must be understood that I'd never shot a .357 before, and had only heard stories of the 'mule kicking' recoil - especially from a snubbie. At the range, I decided on shooting off a fair number of .38's, before setting up for the .357's. I braced myself for the arm-raising experience, that I just knew was what was in store for me - and pulled the trigger. To my surprise, it was nowhere even near to being equated to the horror stories I'd heard. My SP-101 was shot with the stock grips (not the recoil dampening aftermarket rubber grips, that can be gotten), and I was left amazed at how it shot.

I also understand how the 'grain' load, of cartridges, factor in to its recoiling power, and I didn't think (beforehand) to check what that number might have been, on those five cartridges. All I DO know is that they were of .357 caliber.

I am not a wuss (did I spell that right ?), but am of the hopes that my carry ammo (.357's preferred) won't be punishing enough to keep me from spending as much time as I'd like to at the range, shooting them. But, whatever their powers are to be, I am sure that I'll adapt .


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder if there is a chart of barrel length VS recoil energy?

One might expect that as impressive as a snubbie may be, the energy leaves the barrel faster than say 2-3", thus reducing the actual "felt" kick over the flash-bang "perceived" kick.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Apparently, you are just a guy who likes to shoot, and doesn't concern himself too much with the by-products (noise and recoil) - a very good sign for someone who wants to improve his shooting skill. Recoil is more about perception than anything else, once you have developed good shooting mechanics. Good enough concentration on sight picture and follow-through during your trigger should make recoil seem negligible on all but the biggest magnums.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Apparently, you are just a guy who likes to shoot, and doesn't concern himself too much with the by-products (noise and recoil) - a very good sign for someone who wants to improve his shooting skill. Recoil is more about perception than anything else, once you have developed good shooting mechanics. Good enough concentration on sight picture and follow-through during your trigger should make recoil seem negligible on all but the biggest magnums.


Yes indeed, my friend - I really DO like to shoot. That bug first bit me at a very young age, when I had been gifted with a Daisy, lever action BB gun (remember that rifle? ). Some years later, I bought myself a Crossman pump action pistol, and I was always in the basement, shooting holes in paper targets. Target practicing is such a pleasant, and fun filled past time, for me, and I only wish that I had land by which to (freely) shoot as often as I'd like to.

One day, maybe .


----------

